# Garmin GPS w/ Serial to USB Converter

## g33uu

I'm trying to get a Garmin GPS set up to use with Kismet, but am not having much luck.  I have found some similar threads, but nothing that seemed to work.

```
dmesg |grep usb
```

 shows:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> usbcore: registered new driver usbserial
> 
> drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial support registered for Generic
> ...

 

However, there is no /dev/ttyUSB*, and nothing in /dev/tts/ seems to work.

```
cat /proc/tty/drivers
```

 shows:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /dev/tty             /dev/tty        5       0 system:/dev/tty
> 
> /dev/console         /dev/console    5       1 system:console
> ...

 

When I plug the device in, /var/log/messages shows:

Aug 22 22:56:31 baalzebub usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 8

Aug 22 22:56:31 baalzebub gpsd.hotplug: no ttyUSB device under /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0c.0/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0

I built everything for USB, Serial to USB converters, and Garmin GPS into the kernel.  I am using udev.  Does anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks,

gw

----------

## raf

Did you ever figure this out? I have the same problem.

----------

## lindegur

This I did to test the serial converter (soon I will try it with my geko garmin GPS)

> Fist you need to make a kernel that supports your USB serial converter (In my case Prolific Technologies). You obviously did that.

> Start  udevmonitor (just to see whats going on)

> Plug the serial converter in and check  usbview

> Scan trough /dev and notice /dev/tts/USB0 appears and disapears (the udevmonitor does not point     straight to this location but near by).

> Start minicom and configure to /dev/tts/USB0 (no HW handshake, 4800 baud)

> Set your GPS to NMEA protocol and minicom should receive the NMEA text messages 

> Or Make a jumper pin 3 and 2 on  a sub D 9pol connector (I have made a plug for that) Type character and it echoes back, remove jumper and it does not work (so it is not a local echo, the characters went through the cable.) :Laughing: 

I'm also writing a small command line program extracting GPS Data from the geko exporting it (tracks and waypoints). It works already but on a regular serial port.  :Smile: 

For CF or PCMCIA GPS create a kernel with char devices serial devices 8250 PCMCIA support. Then e.g ttyS1 will be your 4800 NMEA port.

----------

